#  >  > Gamer's Zone >  >  > The Game Zone >  >  > Popular Games Review >  >  Far Cry 5

## Assassin

A parachuting launch action developed by the famous Ubisoft Montreal released March 27 for PS4 (Played), Xbox One, PC. We were impressed by the fact that we felt like all the people we met on the roadside, but we are disappointed to be kidnapped by the game from time to time and forced to listen to bad poems. The game ends for about 35 hours on the main campaign. Five more hours for Far Cry Arcade.

*Far Cry 5: Trailer*

----------

